# Another Bar Joke



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 14, 2008)

A man, his son, and a dog walk into a bar. 

"Ow!" 

"Ow!" 

"Woof!"


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 14, 2008)

A three-legged dog walks into a bar and says,


"I'm looking for the man who shot my paw!"


----------

